# Anyone driving Volvo XC on Select/XL?



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

Anybody driving a Volvo XC90?

Mike


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

mikatl55 said:


> Anybody driving a Volvo XC90?
> 
> Mike


Great. ? Mike I think this may be the best investment for an Uber driver. How's the gas mileage


----------



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Great. ? Mike I think this may be the best investment for an Uber driver. How's the gas mileage


Mileage is about 16-17 mpg but qualifies for Select and XL in many market and also Lyft Plus. I don't own own but am considering as I am in market for cross-over/SUV anyway. Potential for costly repairs is greatest concern.


----------

